# London fragfest 2015! ride sharing



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of driving to London Fragfest this weekend April 18. Due to the distance, gas is going to be prohibitive. if anyone else is going there, and wants to share a ride, or want to drive, post here.

I live in west end Toronto, and can pick up people at High Park subway station, leaving at 10am. Second pick up point can be at Dundas strip of stores (AK, Dragon parking lot) at 10:15.

Riders thus far:

Me - Aung
Teemee the marine expert

post here if you can drive and can pick up at those points, or wants to share a ride and split the gas.

http://www.londonfragfest.ca/

Let's go peeps!

I promise we smell good and got lots of gum to mask my bad breath.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Not sure if I can help anyone... But I'm heading from central Toronto to London Friday Evening. Coming back Sunday around noon. If anyone wants a ride its cool, but you'd have to arrange your own accommodation and be able to leave Toronto Friday around 7-8pm. I could pick up/drop off at Yonge/York Mills TTC/Go station or Yorkdale... or I guess anywhere along the 401.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Rburns has joined the drive to London. at three sharing, i'd say it's a go!  one more spot left. post here and PM me. 

1.Aung
2.Teemee
3.Rob
4.?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice initiative Aung ! 
Great way to give back to the community


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump - last chance. Only one spot left! Post here if interested!!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

last chance for road trip. woohooo!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
The road trip was a real pleasure, Aung. Hope to see you again, soon .
-


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I second what Rob says. Thanks again, Aung!


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Agreed! Very nice of you.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> -
> The road trip was a real pleasure, Aung. Hope to see you again, soon .
> -





teemee said:


> I second what Rob says. Thanks again, Aung!


yeah what a fun trip! both of you were awesome company for the drive and whole day. loved the stuff I saw at the fragmeet. oh man there were some real finds weren't there?! glad you guys came along for the ride.



gtareef said:


> Agreed! Very nice of you.


good to see you again Thang. That's an awesome hawkins colony you got. now we got a GTA supplier


----------

